# Florida: Dashcam Ambush on Deputies



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Crazy!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The Sheriff (Florida sheriffs are awesome) gave a press conference where he addressed the number of rounds shot into the dirtbag on the ground and his answer was: Evil can never be dead enough.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hard to watch this one.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That's insane!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Time to start putting rounds back into these shitbags.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hush said:


> The Sheriff (Florida sheriffs are awesome) gave a press conference where he addressed the number of rounds shot into the dirtbag on the ground and his answer was: Evil can never be dead enough.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


That's what I like about sheriffs: They're elected by the people and can't be fired just because they aren't parroting the politicians. Not that there aren't some really shitty sheriffs (Scott Israel, Lee Baca to name many), but I see a lot less tendency for sheriffs, even in liberal counties, to bow to the woke mob.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wayne Ivey is a bad ass and backs his guys. When I think of Florida Sheriff’s, I think of him and Grady Judd. They don’t mince words.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That was crazy shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

